# Help-my dog is herding other dogs



## Laura Ruyle (Nov 19, 2014)

My dog is herding other dogs, any advice on how to fix this problem? Usually we are calling him away and letting him know it is not okay behavior then redirecting him to a different activity. On a couple of occasions he has gotten so in the zone that i dont think that he can even hear my commands. In those situations I have to get the dog who is being herded close enough to me so that I can make eye contact with my dog. Once we have made eye contact he always listens within a few seconds. He is 7 months old and I would like to break him of this asap. Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If you have to call the dog off then your to late.

When in the company of the other dogs this dog need to be kept on line and corrected the split second he shows ANY interest in the other dogs.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Your intro says you want to herd. Find a herding trainer and get your help there. Not saying dont listen to Bob, because he is right.


But Instead.

Go. In person. To a trainer of the discipline you which to pursue. Let them tell you what to do and why. Learn the whys ofbwhat you are doing. If you want to do something, do it right.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i didn't read anywhere where you said you want to do herding. Under your avatar it says basic OB, and you wrote that you want to stop this behavior

wouldn't necessarily agree it is actually herding without seeing a vid, but would certainly agree with Bob's advice except that showing an "interest" is not always the precursor to a problem behavior.

i assumed he is trying to tell you that you are way behind the power curve and need to get much better timing when you DO need to correct your dog

basic OB will probably cure most of your problems and it seems that your dog has too much off lead freedom at this point and may even be able to be "fixed" without requiring you to spend money with professional who trains herding dogs. they might be able to confirm whether it IS herding or not ... for free, so you still might wanna go that route


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

My GSD at 7 months was very excited and very interested in other dogs, particularly at the beach or where there was a lot of fun going on. What worked very well for me was his fixation for his squeaky toy, one squeak of that and he was back instantly, couldn't help himself. It was a great back up whilst his ob was becoming more solid and allowed him a lot of off leash time, social interaction and freedom as a youngster. I'm assuming your dog is a BC if it is herding like you say ?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Laura Ruyle said:


> My dog is herding other dogs, any advice on how to fix this problem? Usually we are calling him away and letting him know it is not okay behavior then redirecting him to a different activity. On a couple of occasions he has gotten so in the zone that i dont think that he can even hear my commands. In those situations I have to get the dog who is being herded close enough to me so that I can make eye contact with my dog. Once we have made eye contact he always listens within a few seconds. He is 7 months old and I would like to break him of this asap. Any advice would be helpful.


advice.

Keep your dog under your physical control. or train it with the ultimate goal being under your control without restraint.

in other words your OB and control over your dog are lacking. too lacking to let it run around with other dogs and herd them, he may come across a dog that could injure or kill him for attempting to herd it.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

btw, who else makes up the "we" ??
two (or more?) people giving commands to one dog makes no sense to me 
- and probably not to the dog either


----------

